# Buddies online



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

I know i posted a topic here but it's old. So.. Just looking for people to chat with boys or girls. Preferably people around my age. I'm 21yr student whose nervous about going back to school and struggeling with life but doing my best to get better and trying to be positive. Always nice to have some support. Feel free to PM.  bye


----------



## Pharao (Jun 10, 2004)

hi


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

^

hi


----------



## gemma (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi, I am no 21 yearold, actually 26 but I know what it feels like to go back to school, trying to get on track and put yourself together for what you've missed out on. And it's great that you are reaching out and you haven't given up. Just wanted to give support. 
:sas :hug


----------



## Adam1203 (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi Shylight, good luck with school, I wish I had some advice but I haven't been back to school since high school. What are you studying?


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

gemma said:


> Hi, I am no 21 yearold, actually 26 but I know what it feels like to go back to school, trying to get on track and put yourself together for what you've missed out on. And it's great that you are reaching out and you haven't given up. Just wanted to give support.
> :sas :hug


Thanks for ur support gemman :squeeze



Adam1203 said:


> Hi Shylight, good luck with school, I wish I had some advice but I haven't been back to school since high school. What are you studying?


I'm studying graphic design.



Stoic said:


> You don't come to the chatroom and chat with us anymore, that makes me sad.


sowwy


----------



## androgyne (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya. I'm 20, going back to school for the next semester soon (another new college), so I saw this and I thought I'd say hi. Good luck with school and stuff.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

androgyne said:


> Hiya. I'm 20, going back to school for the next semester soon (another new college), so I saw this and I thought I'd say hi. Good luck with school and stuff.


Hi.  Also good luck with school androgyne and hope everything else. goes good for you.


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Shylight. You can talk to me any time.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi shylight. I'm 21 and from Chicago as well (well, the north shore, but close enough). I'm giving community college another try this fall (part-time is the best i can start with), and i'm practically getting physically ill from nervousness lately since school starts on monday the 22nd. Good luck with school and think positive!


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

emptybottle said:


> Hi shylight. I'm 21 and from Chicago as well (well, the north shore, but close enough). I'm giving community college another try this fall (part-time is the best i can start with), and i'm practically getting physically ill from nervousness lately since school starts on monday the 22nd. Good luck with school and think positive!


Hey emptybottle I hope also that your school year goes fine. I'm also nervous but trying to stay positive. You also stay positive.  Take Care!


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

Don't I know you from somewhere? :con 









btw was up in your area over the weekend, i screamed out. Did ya hear me this time?


----------



## SliverWizard (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey, I'm 21 and I missed a couple of semesters and I'm not looking forward to going back to school.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

GTI79 said:


> Don't I know you from somewhere? :con
> 
> btw was up in your area over the weekend, i screamed out. Did ya hear me this time?


 :con :stu You should have sreamed louder with the air show I couldn't hear you :lol



SliverWizard said:


> Hey, I'm 21 and I missed a couple of semesters and I'm not looking forward to going back to school.


Sorry to hear that but maybe this school year will go well. Hang in there. :squeeze Good Luck!


----------

